# Sleep tight my little boy



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

I've found this so hard to do and i still don't even know what to write, as i sit here with my hands shaking and tears dripping onto the keyboard i still cant believe your gone & i can't help but keep blaming myself for ever letting you step foot out of the door  Thursday the 2nd of september was the worst day of my life, daddy going to look for you because it got to 9 0'clock and you hadn't come in, the door swinging open and him shouting 'he's dead', running down the street just thinking he was wrong and that you would be fine..... to see you laying there at the side of the road lifeless, you still looked beautiful as ever, your big blue eyes were still shining bright, we didn't see what happened, but was obvious you'd been hit by a car, ...my heart broke at that very moment and every day it aches thinking about that night and the fact that your not coming back.

SHOEY - my angel, my baby boy who i loved more than anything in the world, you were truly amazing, from the day we brought you home you were so loving and warm, everyday you brought us happiness & laughter for the two years we got to enjoy your company. You taught us how absolutely wonderful it is to be loved by a cat & we feel so honoured that you shared your life & love with us. MY ANGEL I LOVE YOU SO MUCH... sleep tight my little man... me,daddy,jayden & leo miss you more everyday and will never forget you, but it's time to say goodbye for now, till we meet again someday x x x x x x SHOEY I LOVE YOU X X X X X X X


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

im so sorry for your tragic loss run free Shoey xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss  My heart goes out to you, understanding the pain of your loss.
Run free at the Rainbow Bridge Shooey


----------



## WENDY517 (Nov 26, 2008)

im so sorry for shoeys passing, lossing is a hard task to get by,
i hope he didnt suffer to much, memories will live forever till the end of time
rip shoey
love wendy xxx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I'm sorry you have lost your poor cat so young and in such a sudden way. It will take time to come to terms with, I know.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Shoey. I too lost my boy to a road accident in September, So i do know what you are going through.
We have lovely memories of him and that is what keeps me going.
He always use to sleep with us at night, his favourite spot was in between our pillows.
I hope you will get the same happy memories back very soon.
They all leave a paw print on our heart.
Maybe in a while you might want to bring another kitty into you life. It could help you to feel better and life worth living again.
You will never forget Shoey, he will always be a part of you.
Take care x


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

Thank you everyone, so sorry for your loss jill, it's comforting to know that someone is going through the same heartache, i have lots of happy memories of my shoey, everything he did made me smile =], he also slept on our bed everynight, usually at my side though because OH fidgets alot and would sometimes nudge him off by accident and i'd hear shoey meow in an annoyed voice =]! The days are gradually getting better as i think of what a nice life he had. i still blame myself for ever letting him outside, but he absolutely loved it & wouldnt have been as happy as he was if he was stuck inside everyday!


----------



## GlitterPaws (Oct 13, 2010)

jill3 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss of Shoey. I too lost my boy to a road accident in September, So i do know what you are going through.
> We have lovely memories of him and that is what keeps me going.
> He always use to sleep with us at night, his favourite spot was in between our pillows.
> I hope you will get the same happy memories back very soon.
> ...


& also i am getting a new little kitty, i'm picking him up on friday. i've posted a pic in photo galleries.... his name's LOU X


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

so sorry you lost your baby,
run free little fella.
michelle x


----------



## yorkshiregirl26 (Oct 14, 2010)

im so sorry for your loss rip shoey run free at the rainbow bridge xx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

GlitterPaws said:


> I've found this so hard to do and i still don't even know what to write, as i sit here with my hands shaking and tears dripping onto the keyboard i still cant believe your gone & i can't help but keep blaming myself for ever letting you step foot out of the door  Thursday the 2nd of september was the worst day of my life, daddy going to look for you because it got to 9 0'clock and you hadn't come in, the door swinging open and him shouting 'he's dead', running down the street just thinking he was wrong and that you would be fine..... to see you laying there at the side of the road lifeless, you still looked beautiful as ever, your big blue eyes were still shining bright, we didn't see what happened, but was obvious you'd been hit by a car, ...my heart broke at that very moment and every day it aches thinking about that night and the fact that your not coming back.
> 
> SHOEY - my angel, my baby boy who i loved more than anything in the world, you were truly amazing, from the day we brought you home you were so loving and warm, everyday you brought us happiness & laughter for the two years we got to enjoy your company. You taught us how absolutely wonderful it is to be loved by a cat & we feel so honoured that you shared your life & love with us. MY ANGEL I LOVE YOU SO MUCH... sleep tight my little man... me,daddy,jayden & leo miss you more everyday and will never forget you, but it's time to say goodbye for now, till we meet again someday x x x x x x SHOEY I LOVE YOU X X X X X X X


Firstly my sincere condolences on the loss of your beloved Shoey. It's nothing short of agonising the pain and heartbreak that sudden death brings.

I lost my beloved Caesar to a RTA at the end of May, he was 7 and the void his death brought to our home is indescribable.

I fully empathise and sympathise and know exactly what you are going through. If there is anything I can say in consolation it is this - Although he left you prematurely, he will always be in your hearts and souls and in your smiles again one day when you recall the great memories you had the honour of sharing with Shoey.

I also say this, it is of such importance that your father found Shoey and there is closure for the ultimate heartbreak is losing a cat to 'disappearance' as the pain of not knowing is worse than anything. Do not berate yourself either for letting Shoey out - in his brief life he lived a lifetime and he could never have been more loved.

God Bless you at this time and always. XX


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

friday is nearly here, and i hope getting your new kitten will help you through this awful time,
will you keep your new kitten as an indoor cat, you will be frightened to let it out im sure.
michelle xx


----------



## Jane Boylan (Aug 14, 2009)

Best of luck with your new kitten - how lucky you both are and will be. There is nothing like a patter of paws and the vibrance and 'devil-may-care' a kitten(s)/puppies bring to your home.
XX


----------

